# Inflatable boat/registration sticker help



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Help I purchased a inflatable raft and have it registered. Unfortunately I am having difficulty affixing the stickers and numbers. Once deflated, the numbers and stickers begin to peel off and will not stay on. Maybe I could paint the numbers on, however, any ideas on how to affix the ohio registration stickers to the boat so they will not peel? Thanks for your help


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Crappie Slayer, 

I have an inflatable pontoon and I used vynil siding from Lowes to put my numbers on. You can put the numbers on the siding cut it to size and use the slots on the siding to tie it to your boat using rope or straps.

Let me know if you need more info. If you search my photo gallery I believe I have a picture of my boat there with the siding on it.

BlueWater


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Good idea, thanks for the tip


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's another option: http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...true&storeNum=5005&subdeptNum=10&classNum=133


----------

